# [OpenSuSE 11.3] Routing zwischen 2 Netzen



## happyfreak (8. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich sitze gerade an meinem Projekt und komme nicht weiter.

Ich habe eine SuSE-Maschine mit 2 NICs. Das eine hängt mit der Adresse 10.10.10.1/24 als Gateway in einem Netz mit mehreren PCs.

Das 2. Hängt mit der 10.3.1.2/24 in einem weiteren Netz in dem sich auch eine Fritzbox als DSL-Router befindet (mit der .1).

Ich muss nun die SuSE-Maschine so einstellen, dass die PCs im Netz 10.10.10.1 über die Fritzbox ins internet kommen.

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen, wie ich vorgehen muss?

Ich habe einiges schon versucht und auch schon ein paar Bücher gewälzt und Dr. google befragt, die mit leider alle keine auskunft geben konnten...

mfg


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. April 2011)

Hi,

hab zwar hier nur ein Debian zur Hand, aber so sollte es funktionieren:


```
auf dem client:
$> ip route add default via 10.10.10.1 dev eth0

in der /etc/network/interfaces (konfiguration der NIC)
iface eth0 inet static
  address 10.10.10.<IP-CLIENT>
  netmask 255.255.255.0
  gateway 10.10.10.1


auf dem server:
$> sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
$> sed -i -e 's/^#net.ipv4.ip_forward.*$/net.ipv4.ip_forward=1'
```

Der "ip route..." Befehl fügt dem client eine standard-route hinzu. diese sagt ihm er soll über den 10.10.10.1 gehen.
Der "sysctl..." Befehl schaltet das Weiterleiten der Pakete zwischen den NIC's auf dem Server ein.
Der "sed..." Befehl sorgt dafür, dass die Weiterleitung der Pakete auch nach einem Neustart des Servers wieder funktioniert.

Gruß
BK


----------



## happyfreak (8. April 2011)

hmm ok, klingt gut, ich werde das montag ind er schule am server ma ausprobieren und dann wieder schreiben..
Danke dir


----------

